
Show HN: I hacked a hat and you can too - jbarks
http://hatjoy.co
======
wingerlang
I'm not really into "emojis" but aren't these Apples version and thus
copyrighted material?

And what do you mean by hacked? I've seen pins in hats for decades.

------
bbcbasic
He hacked how to get free advertising.

------
kinduff
So how exactly did you hack it?

